# Welcome to Seattle...er..



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

What's up with all the rain? I could've stayed in Seattle for this. Cripes, everyone I knew always saying, "You're gonna love San Diego. Never rains, never!"

What a crock!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*plus*

it's doubtful you got 30 mph winds with said rain in Seattle. Well we went 182 plus days without a drop, you'll get over it. I rode both Mon. and Tues but took today to recover. the headwind home (south) just ripped the life out of me yesterday.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*The rain would've bothered me more...*

...if I hadn't come down with a staggeringly bad case of stomach flu that I woke up with Sunday morning--I knew there'd be no riding on the agenda for days. ...and what do you know, the storm's breaking this afternoon, and I don't feel half bad. 

(How is it that I can endure monster queasiness for a day, finally culminating in gut-wrenching hurling, and then two minutes later feel so good I almost got the giggles? Weird.)


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

*Sunday*



The Walrus said:


> ...if I hadn't come down with a staggeringly bad case of stomach flu that I woke up with Sunday morning--I knew there'd be no riding on the agenda for days. ...and what do you know, the storm's breaking this afternoon, and I don't feel half bad.


I woke up, as usual, at 5:30 Sunday morning hoping for no rain. Unfortunately, it was pissing. I played with the kids and let my wife sleep for several hours until I saw a tiny patch of blue sky at 8:30. I jumped on the bike and headed for the north valley. I was hit by sprinkes every now and then. When I got to Chatsworth and Louise, the skies just opened up and didn't stop. At that point, I decided just to soak it in (pun intended) and enjoy the looks of disbelief I got from motorists. There's something satisfying about doing a 2-3 hour ride and not seeing another cyclist on the road.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*this week*

have been staging my own Belgian classics. Mon AM, light sprinkles early followed by final 4 mile climb in torrential downpour. Got splashed by a car and was so wet already I just didn't care. Mon PM (I commute) light rain and gusty. Tues. Heavy AM rain but was better prepared. stayed relatively dry, PM light rain w/ massive headwind interspersed w/ torrents. called it a ride at mile 25 and jumped on the train. Took wed. off to clean bike.
today light rain and partial sun. I just tell myself these would be average late summer, early autumn days in most of the country.


----------

